#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  LoandBalance

## hostjunior

O que é melhor usar boot adress ou boot adress and port?

----------


## raumaster

O Both Addresses and Ports é o melhor jeito para equilibrar o tráfego entre os links, já que ele utiliza os links da forma mais aleatória possivel, mas em compensação alguns sites podem não funcionar bem. Eu prefiro o both address, dá menos problema.

----------

